# Sand Blasting Your Car



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

So I'm browsing the internet about paint removal thinking I am going to send my car off to be stripped. I come across a YouTube video about Dustless Blasting. It looks like a sand/water mixture and in the video it removes paint/primer/bondo. 

Has anyone here had any experience with this product? It looks good in theory so I'm wondering if it's as good as they portray it to be.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Beware of any process that uses sand to remove paint from your sheet metal. Sand based media is fine for the frame but, I wouldn't use it elsewhere. For the body panels, soda blasting is good but requires a lot of time to cleanup. I used dry ice blasting for my stripping process and was very pleased with the results but it can be difficult to find a local business that can do it. The beauty of dry ice blasting is that there is virtually no cleanup required.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has been using one at his shop lately. His boss just got it. Apparently, it's a miracle worker. It strips sheetmetal without distortion due to the cooling, and it's super fast. He as able to strip a complete pickup truck frame in under an hour. With a regular sand blaster, it was a 4-5 hour job. He's used it on sheetmetal with excellent results, too. The guy can't believe how well it works. I have not used it myself, but this guy is not known to embellish anything, so I see no reason to think otherwise. Good luck.


----------



## Les Saville (Jan 27, 2013)

On my last resto I stripped my complete top and body with a razor blade but time wasn't a major concern.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Les Saville said:


> On my last resto I stripped my complete top and body with a razor blade but time wasn't a major concern.


That razor blade musta been worn down to the nub when you were done 3 years later. :rofl:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Les Saville said:


> On my last resto I stripped my complete top and body with a razor blade but time wasn't a major concern.


I replaced all my bolts but used stainless steel rod that I threaded and then welded a hex head on that I whittled out of plate stock.

"Everywhere is within walking distance- if you have the time" Steven Wright :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:....yes the water jet keeps the panels from warping, i have also seen dry ice blasting that has no cleanup, and no grit, it is also used in mold remediation to blast mold from wood in houses as it vaporizes as it melts.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

They want $5k for the smallest unit and that does NOT include the compressor. The account rep on one of the YouTube video even states it is not for the do-it-yourselfer so you're looking at even more for a compressor capable of running the thing. I guess I will be looking for someone to strip the car for me.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am using garnet to strip my 65 GTO. I use 60 mesh for the rigid parts and 100 mesh for the panels. Have had zero problems. I reuse it 4-5 times and that justifies the cost. I am doing the whole car inside and out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Les Saville said:


> On my last resto I stripped my complete top and body with a razor blade but time wasn't a major concern.


I did the same thing.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, if you insist... the least I can do is supply the razor blades

:cheers


----------

